# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  جـــــــلــــستنـا في حــتـتــنا ... الخميس 22/12

## امام اباتي

*تقرر أن تقام الجلسة الاسرية للمنبر يوم الخميس القادم بأذن الله .. حدائق الهيلتون الساعة 5 مساء... الرجاء تسجيل الحضور هنا أو الإتصال علي : 0918270924 امام اباتي


:bluegrab::bluegrab::bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حضور بأذن الله
*

----------


## الرايقة

*نتمني من الجميع الحرص علي الحضور
والخميس قرييييييييييييب يا امام
*

----------


## مناوي

*حضووووووووور ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انا بعتذر عشان 

@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@

حأجيب ليكم معاى ضيوف ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يامناوي الحق زولك قال جايب معاه ضيوف ياربي ديل منو؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*أتمني   حضور  كل  الأعضاء       ضروررررررررري
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*حضور بإذن بإذن الله

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 


امام اباتي,musab aljak, 
samawal


انتو ماجايين ولا شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*UP
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اجل




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





:evil2:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:evil2:




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





:JC_hurrah:  :JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:JC_hurrah:  :JC_hurrah:




*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





:044:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





نفهم شنو يعني ادق راسي بالحيطة ..!!

وتااااااااااااااااااااني ارقص يا قلق :044:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

نفهم شنو يعني ادق راسي بالحيطة ..!!

وتااااااااااااااااااااني ارقص يا قلق :044:




ارقص ياقلق دى على وزن ارقص ياحضرى 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ارقص ياقلق دى على وزن ارقص ياحضرى 



بلا حضري بلا بدوي .!
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بلا حضري بلا بدوي .!



بدوى مين  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

musab aljak,أحمد طه



منور يا ابو حميد 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بدوى مين  



مدير الكرة الجديد ..! :54685:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

musab aljak,أحمد طه 



منور يا ابو حميد 



هو ما منور بث ..!!! 
:ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مدير الكرة الجديد ..! :54685:



مش قالو جايبين صديق على صالح ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هو ما منور بث ..!!! 
:ANSmile06:



كمان عندك فيهو كلام ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

كمان عندك فيهو كلام ..



وكتييييييييييييييييييييير كمان .!eisawi
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مش قالو جايبين صديق على صالح ..



خيرها في غيرها :ICON51:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

وكتييييييييييييييييييييير كمان .!eisawi



اعمل حسابك هسى بجى بحلق ليك ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

خيرها في غيرها :ICON51:





*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اعمل حسابك هسى بجى بحلق ليك ..



يحلق شنو دا دقنو ما يقدر يحلقها ..!!  :568:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يحلق شنو دا دقنو ما يقدر يحلقها ..!!  :568:




يازول ما تغلط ..

هسى تجيك (لكمة) طايرة ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


يازول ما تغلط ..

هسى تجيك (لكمة) طايرة ..



هههههههههههههااااااي 
هو بقي (اللكيماوي) وان ماعارف ..؟؟  :a033:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههههههههههااااااي 
هو بقي (اللكيماوي) وان ماعارف ..؟؟  :a033:



اها يا مامون ابو شيبة ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اها يا مامون ابو شيبة ..



تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ نيهههاااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ نيهههاااااااااااااااااااااااع



هع هع هع هع 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هع هع هع هع 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





احتمال اسافر القضارف الان أو الساعة 12
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

احتمال اسافر القضارف الان أو الساعة 12



؟
؟ 
؟
*

----------

